# How to Turn Off Password Log In on Windows 10



## Jack1000 (Feb 4, 2001)

Guys,

These are some helpful tips intended for home users who may have set up Windows 10 with a log-in password and for conveyance don't want to have to type the password in at every boot-up or restart. This is helpful if you are a casual home user and want to get to your desktop faster.

*It should be noted that you don't want to do this in something like an educational or workplace environment where log in security is very important. These steps are for the home user, or people in family environments were everyone trusts everyone else using the computer.*

I only had to do Part 1 of the steps. Than I rebooted. Use this only as a guide to suit your own computer needs, users on the system, and the environment in which the computer is used:

http://www.isunshare.com/windows-10/how-to-remove-sign-in-options-on-windows-10.html

Jack


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

Not a good idea because windows 10 like Windows 8 uses your Microsoft account to log on and be able to use windows store for programs/apps and updates/improvements/new features
W10 uses your Microsoft account and is linked to it in so many ways, including back up of settings and documents etcto one drive

a much safer and better way to avoid the use of log on passwords etc is to use the same method that has been used in all previous versions of windows to log on without actually using the password,

http://myonlinesecurity.co.uk/login-directly-into-windows-7-without-entering-a-username-or-password/


----------



## Jack1000 (Feb 4, 2001)

dvk01 said:


> Not a good idea because windows 10 like Windows 8 uses your Microsoft account to log on and be able to use windows store for programs/apps and updates/improvements/new features
> W10 uses your Microsoft account and is linked to it in so many ways, including back up of settings and documents etcto one drive
> 
> a much safer and better way to avoid the use of log on passwords etc is to use the same method that has been used in all previous versions of windows to log on without actually using the password,
> ...


Greetings,

What I find is that Windows 8 requires the use of a MS account. On Windows 10, during set-up it is optional. MS just makes the opt-out of MS Account on Windows 10 a little hard to see. These screenshots may help. I did not set up a MS account on Windows 10:

http://www.baldnerd.com/install-windows-10-without-a-microsoft-account/

I learned that if you have signed up for Windows 10 insider Beta releases for testing, a MS account is required in this case. *I AGREE THAT IF YOU HAVE A MS ACCOUNT, LEAVE THE PASSWORD LOG-IN TURNED ON! DO NOT USE THIS TIP ON LAPTOPS OR OTHER MOBILE DEVICES!*

Jack


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Why not just enable the PIN sign on option? Quicker and easier then typing in the password and safer than not having one at all. Also good for sharing with others without providing the real email account password. There's also a picture option.

Windows 8 and 8.1 also let you skip using a Microsoft Account in the same manner Windows 10 does.


----------

